# Детская музыкальная школа > Музыкальные отделы > Фортепианное отделение >  Учимся исполнять полифонию

## Н. Еремеева

Много лет работала в школе, в которой полифония это -  И.С. Бах...но..чем больше работаю, тем больше вопросов..в этом учебном году городской и областной конкурс исполнителей, и, конечно, в программе Бах..Давайте систематизируем знания по исполнению его произведений? у меня есть методическая разработка С.С. Карась "Метод формирования образа - представления в работе над полифоническим произведением". Это о всех 2-голосных инвенциях.. к сожалению, не умею выкладывать материал..

----------


## belta123

Выложить материал совсем не сложно.Сначала сканируете, потом архивируете:нажимаете правой кнопкой мыки и выбираете добавить в архив;затем в своей почте загружаете файл, а полученную ссылку вставляете в своё сообщение.Дерзайте!У вас всё получится!!!

----------


## Тоня Уманская

На эту тему очень интересные наработки у Сергея Мальцева.

сама баховская полифония в советское время утратила символичность,о которой писал Яворский ,а сейчас есть труд Носиной...
и на сегодняшний день ,как правило,продолжается формальная выучка...без пропевания этой музыки(интонационная выразительность!!) и осознания ЛОГИКИ построения...ведь предмет полифония проходится только у теоретиков в училище,а у пианистов в консерватории.Анализ форм введен пианистам на 4 курсе училища...а ведь произведения полифонические изучаем с 1го класса! ... здесь от нас,педагогов,громадный труд требуется- потихоньку обучать деток полифонии! давать пробовать сочинять самим-каноны,имитации...ведь изобретать свойственно детям!..
Сергей Мальцев проходит практическую гармонию уже начиная с 1го класса и в этом прав...

----------


## Сердитка

> сама баховская полифония в советское время утратила символичность, о которой писал Яворский


Позвольте уточнить - баховская полифония символичности ничуть не утратила, просто её (символичность) перестали слышать и понимать, так как в советское время её перестали как следует изучать. Это да, согласна.
Да собственно, для русского уха баховская риторика, наверное, и раньше не очень-то прочитывалась с первого раза, ведь наши пра-пра-пра-  воспитывались не на протестантской культуре и немецких хоральных мелодий с пол-оборота не узнавали.

Книга Носиной есть в цифровом виде, выложить?

Не знаю, интересно или нет поразмышлять насчёт того, каким образом понимание музыки Баха ребёнком-учеником ДМШ начала XXI века зависит от знания им и его педагогом трудов Яворского, Носиной и Берченко. А может, стоило бы зайти с другого конца: совершенно справедливо Вами был упомянут Мальцев с его театрализованным сольфеджированием инвенций и Волынки, ну, и так далее.




> давать пробовать сочинять самим-каноны,имитации...ведь изобретать свойственно детям!..


Это хорошее замечание, помогающее ребёнку *ненасильственно* "интериоризировать" (по Мальеву и по Гальперину) полифоническую мысль, а проще говоря, освоить этот непривычный язык ушедшей эпохи.
Ведь сам Бах писал на первой страничке своих инвенций, что предназначает эти пьесы тем, кто хочет научиться... сочинять и импровизировать! Это были некие образцы для будущих композиторов!
Инвенцию они у нас вряд ли создадут, а вот канон или, к примеру, полифонические подголоски к песне - это возможно. А что, давайте попробуем  :Ok:

----------


## belta123

> Книга Носиной есть в цифровом виде, выложить?


Конечно!Очень интересно познакомиться.Я бы и от Мальцева не отказалась!!!

----------


## Сердитка

_Не напрасно, видать, я оговорилась в своём сообщении:




			
				Не знаю, интересно или нет поразмышлять насчёт того...
			
		

А зачем нам размышлять? Ссылки давай! 
_
Ну, держите (да здравствует гугл!)

*В. Носина. Символика музыки Баха* (отрывки)
http://www.opentextnn.ru/music/personalia/bach/?id=1819
*Б. Яворский. Сюиты Баха для клавира*
http://www.opentextnn.ru/music/personalia/bach/?id=1483
*А. Майкапар. Тайнопись Баха*
http://www.opentextnn.ru/music/personalia/bach/?id=1204

----------

Ritulya993 (15.02.2017)

----------


## krazbors

Девочки, а ни у кого Мальцева нет книжки? Так хотелось бы его почитать...Ато вы прямо заинтриговали "театрализированным сольфеджированием"...

----------


## Тоня Уманская

http://************s.at.ua/load/3-3-3
Сергей Мальцев О психологии музыкальной импровизации.
чуть позже добавлю еще 2 его статьи.
вообще,можно заказать у самого Сергея Михайловича его 10 дисков с видеоуроками-что-то невероятное...

----------


## krazbors

спасибо, Тонечка!!! :flower:

----------


## Н. Еремеева

Вчера был последний учебный день  и последний концерт в этом году, ух, можно и на сайт зайти, а тут в теме и народ собрался, да еще такой интересный народ, спасибо коллеги за отклик, точно одна голова хорошо, а уж много - многажды лучше...приедет старший сын, покажет, как со сканером обращаться, методическая разработка С. Карась интересна как метод формирования образа - представления, она еще у меня с 80-х годов... я постараюсь...очень заинтересовало предложение - извините, на знаю как и обратиться, если можно назовите себя по имени - отчеству - "Сердитки" поразмышлять:"Не знаю, интересно или нет поразмышлять насчёт того, каким образом понимание музыки Баха ребёнком-учеником ДМШ начала XXI века зависит от знания им и его педагогом трудов Яворского, Носиной и Берченко" (конец цитаты). Начните, пожалуйста, а мы уж подключимся..лично я так сразу, без подготовки не могу вступить в теоретический разговор такого уровня...хотя Символика музыки Баха Носиной у меня есть, но показалась усложненной для практики работы в ДМШ, надо перечитать... Тоня, спасибо за Мальцева, в свое время в школе у нас были 4 его видеокассеты, но не помню, что было о работе над Бахом...но методика его настолько интересна, что и не пересказать,то надо видеть и слышать...как можно заказать его диски?

----------


## Сердитка

> очень заинтересовало предложение - извините, на знаю как и обратиться, если можно назовите себя по имени - отчеству - "Сердитки" поразмышлять:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Не знаю, интересно или нет поразмышлять насчёт того, каким образом понимание музыки Баха ребёнком-учеником ДМШ начала XXI века зависит от знания им и его педагогом трудов Яворского, Носиной и Берченко"
> 			
> 		
> ...


Разрешите представиться: Ольга. 
Я загнула, конечно  :Oj:  но смысл моего пассажа, который Вы процитировали, был вот в чём: в советское время тема Библии была, разумеется, наглухо закрытой. Соответственно, исследования творчества Баха в контексте библейской тематики тоже были под запретом. Они (то есть исследования), как мы знаем, всё же проводились - примером тому являются фундаментальные труды Яворского и некоторых других авторов. Но эти работы не публиковались, некоторые были даже утрачены. 
В конце 80-х, в 90-х как говорится, "разрешили" говорить открыто и о Боге, и о Святом писании, и вот понемногу стали открываться запретные архивы. Стали вслух говорить о символике Баха, о том, что темы (или фрагменты тем, мотивы) большинства баховских инструментальных сочинений заимствованы им из протестантских хоралов, и потому можно проследить, сравнивая эти темы, *о чём* в буквальном сысле слова *говорит* нам та или иная фуга или инвенция.
Яворский был "патриархом" советского баховедения в этом ракурсе. Носина подхватила и развила идеи Яворского. Её исследования посвящены поиску и расшифровке символики инвенций и французских сюит, - той музыки, которую играют в ДМШ наши с вами ученики.

И вот эта тема, как часто бывает в таких случаях, вошла в моду.
Мне интересно читать Носину. Я наслаждаюсь интенсивностью её мыслей. Но! Как это ввернуть ученику ДМШ? 
Нисходящий мотив - шаги на Голгофу. Это - мотив креста. Эти звуки символизируют Благую весть.
И что дальше? Отразятся ли эти знания на исполнении детьми инвенций и сюит?

Мне хотелось бы узнать, есть ли у коллег опыт работы в таком русле? Понимают ли дети этот язык? Есть ли поддержка со стороны педагогов по музлитературе?

Вот я (говорю только за себя) пока не готова так работать. Что меня останавливает? Отвечу. 

- Недостаточное знание Библии и вообще недостаточная собственная воцерковлённость  :Tu: 
- Ученики разных конфессий и разного вероисповедания kuku
- Значительная нехватка времени на богословские разговоры в течение учебного процесса :eek:
- Неуверенность в эффективности этих разговоров :wink:
- Отсутствие опыта и примера перед глазами  :Jopa: 

Хотя тема эта не просто неисчерпаема - она бездонна и притом совершенно не тронута никакими методистами, по-моему. Одно дело - приехать в провинциальный город и прочитать семинар для учителей о риторике Баха. Другое дело - научить применять эти знания с пользой.

----------


## Галина Ш.

> http://************s.at.ua/load/3-3-3
> Сергей Мальцев О психологии музыкальной импровизации.


Не могу ничего прочитать с этого сайта,уже и зарегистрировалась там.Статьи все интересные, но как их открыть?

----------


## Н. Еремеева

Ольга, приятно познакомиться...у Вас интересный угол зрения на исполнение полифонии , четкая аргументация и мышление , но прежде, чем вступить в разговор пойду -ка я поштудирую  Носину, а то даже стыдновато стало, что давно прочла, а не возвращалась к ней...Тоня, не знаю, Мальцев или кто иной( хотя он упоминает свою студентку, которая привела слабого ученика именно методом пропевания к пониманию структуры музыкальной ткани) ввел пропевание в широкую практику, но именно его уроки убедили меня в необходимости  пропевания как основы голосоведения, быстрого запоминания, выразительного интонирования и т.д. Да, хотелось бы по полифонии его статьи поизучать,  конкретно  не помню его уроки по полифонии,  работу над этюдами помню- и книгу его и видео - уроки... а в инете нет его полной методики?  для меня книга Мильштейна "Хорошо темперированный клавир" много прояснила в вопросах стилистики Баха...

----------


## Сердитка

> Ольга, приятно познакомиться...у Вас интересный угол зрения на исполнение полифонии , четкая аргументация и мышление , но прежде, чем вступить в разговор пойду -ка я поштудирую  Носину


Спасибо за отзыв, но лучше Вы отложите Носину на после праздников, ей-богу!  :Pivo: 
30-го и 31-го декабря у нас с Вами найдутся хлопоты куда более приятные! С наступающим!  :Pivo: 




> для меня книга Мильштейна "Хорошо темперированный клавир" много прояснила в вопросах стилистики Баха...


Есть ещё хорошая книжица Браудо "Об изучении клавирных сочинений Баха в музыкальной школе", она вроде бы даже в интернет-магазинах опять появилась. 

*Ох, ладно, всё потом, потом - а сейчас с праздником вас, дорогие коллеги!*

[IMG]http://*********org/107037.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Н. Еремеева

Ольга,у Вас верный взгляд на мир, особенно на 30 и 31 декабря...будем предаваться празднованиям... а упомянутый Вами Браудо "Изучение..." самое доступное и понятное методическое пособие для преподавателей, особенно начинающих, помогает меньше "дров наломать"...С праздниками, новогодними и рождественскими, коллеги...

----------


## Н. Еремеева

Ольга, не получилось углубиться в Символику музыки Баха, где - то на просторах жизни потеряла эту книгу...увы.. но если бы Вы продолжили свои размышления по этой теме, доставили бы истинное удовольствие  познания и -я думаю - не только мне...

----------


## Тоня Уманская

http://************s.at.ua/load/khal...etej/1-1-0-260

новые полифонические  пьесы Сергея Халаимова для малышей на темы знакомых песенок.

----------


## mind5

*Тоня Уманская*,




> новые полифонические пьесы Сергея Халаимова для малышей на темы знакомых песенок


никак не удается скачать полифонические пьесы предложенные вами. Может перезальёте на какой-нибудь обменник?
или я что-то не так делаю?

----------


## T.BOROVIK

*mind5*,

Благодарю Вас за подарок! Было очень любопытно и слушать, и смотреть.
Не надеясь, что для всех в этой теме будет новостью, и может быть я повторюсь, и у вас здесь уже был видео сюжет под названием "визуализация фуги", тем не менее даю ссылку:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbEXUXuFSLQ

----------


## Сердитка

> даю ссылку:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbEXUXuFSLQ


Фуга До мажор, II том. По Яворскому эта фуга символизирует ночь перед пасхальным воскресением. Опирающееся на доскональный анализ баховских хоралов, тем не менее, мнение Болеслава Леопольдовича может считаться в какой-то степени субъективным. И всё же, главное - мысль Яворского была направлена *на постижение музыкального содержания, художественного смысла баховского творчества!*

А на что направлена мысль создателя предложенной нам "визуализации"?
Что символизируют эти человечки, бегающие беспорядочно туда-сюда по лесенкам и пукающие воздушными шариками? Голосоведение? Вряд ли - хождение по лесенкам голосоведению не соответствует...
Может, художник иллюстрирует музыкальную мысль Баха? Даааа, тогда пусть признается, чт*о* он курил ))

Ещё раз убеждаюсь, что изображать музыку, иллюстрировать её - занятие пустое. 
Хочешь понять музыку - просто слушай. И думай.

----------


## мусяня

> Ещё раз убеждаюсь, что изображать музыку, иллюстрировать её - занятие пустое. 
> Хочешь понять музыку - просто слушай. И думай.


 :Ok: 
Вот этому учили меня преподаватели и в музшколе и в музучилище.Образ должен складываться из внутреннего слышания и вннутреннего видения САМОГО ученика.
И никакие книжки умные и самые умные ученику не помогут,как бы вы ему(ученику) не рисовали картины ит.д.,он всё-равно увидит то,что увидит САМ.  :Aga:

----------


## Forte21

Девушки, тему вы подняли очень интересную, но в ДМШ, особенно сегодняшней - ХТК большая редкость, больше мал. прелюдии, инвенции, или симфонии. Так вот к ним -то религиозная символика, за редким исключением подходит с трудом, а вот риторические приёмы построения музыкального материала - запросто. Для начала очень советую труд Я.С. Друскина (брата М.С. Друскина) "О риторических приёмах в музыке Баха".
 А затем сначала для себя, а потом и для ученика попробуйте дать ответ на простейший вопрос (в тех же инвенциях) - что есть тема. Только с обоснованиями более серьёзными, чем у г. Майкапара по поводу до мажорной инвенции.  Удачи!!!

----------


## Сердитка

> в ДМШ, особенно сегодняшней - ХТК большая редкость, больше мал. прелюдии, инвенции, или симфонии. Так вот к ним -то религиозная символика, за редким исключением подходит с трудом, а вот риторические приёмы построения музыкального материала - запросто. Для начала очень советую труд Я.С. Друскина (брата М.С. Друскина) "О риторических приёмах в музыке Баха".


Я не могу дать ссылку на книги, где в духе Яворского разбираются инвенции и симфонии. Книги (или по крайней мере статьи) такие существуют, поскольку уже неоднократно на семинарах нам о них говорили, и говорили убедительно, с примерами. Я только, к сожалению, не вспомню сейчас точно авторов. Возможно, нам цитировали самого Яворского, что-то из его трудов.
Практически в каждой инвенции есть именно религиозная символика.
Вы просто вслушайтесь в темы инвенций - и услышите их схожесть с фугами (в тех же тональностях) из ХТК.

Кроме того, в музыкальных школах практически все ученики-пианисты играют танцы из Французских сюит. Клавирным сюитам посвящены книги и Яворского, и Носиной - религиозная символика присутствует и там. Более того, высказывается мнение о числе 6 (6 французских, 6 английских, 6 партит, 6 скрипичных и т.д.) как о числе дней сотворения мира. Каждая сюита соответствует особому дню, когда Бог творил всё живое. В сюитах по 6 танцев - то же самое. Присутствует семантика тональностей (каждая тональность символична). Семантичны и аккорды, и гармонические функции.

Другое дело, стоит ли всё это вываливать на детей? Это вопрос неоднозначный, но как говорится, всегда лучше знать, чем не знать. Пусть учитель будет в курсе, а там по обстоятельствам разберёмся, что можно сказать ребёнку, а где лучше промолчать и подождать, пока ученик сможет понять.





> попробуйте дать ответ на простейший вопрос (в тех же инвенциях) - что есть тема. Только с обоснованиями более серьёзными, чем у г. Майкапара по поводу до мажорной инвенции.  Удачи!!!


Не надо обижать Майкапара :rolleyes: Он сделал всё, что мог в своё время. 
При всей стилистической цельности баховского творчества каждое его произведение уникально. Поэтому я не представляю, как мы можем дать всеобъемлющее и универсальное определение Темы, - такое, чтобы оно могло соответствовать всем сочинениям Баха. Оно в этом случае должно будет стать чем-то очень расплывчатым, и поэтому - увы - бесполезным :smile:

----------


## Forte21

Уважаемая Сердитка, совсем не собирался обижать г. Майкапара, он действительно много сделал в своё время. Но его аргументация: в теме до мажорной инвенции 12 звуков, потому что 12 апостолов, с трудом воспринимается серьёзно.
 Вы сами пишете, что нужно вслушиваться в темы! Не подлежит сомнению.
 И ещё несколько десятков авторов, касающихся этих вопросов - только навскидку - Браудо, Швейцер, Ландовска, М.Друскин, и многие другие...
 Акцентируют внимание на важности работы с темой. Но как?
 Самое главное - какое именно построение считать темой. И от этого многое зависит. И в плане анализа, и в плане исполнения, и особенно - понимания текста. Вот после этого - может и "сработать" религиозная символика
 (как в ля минорной симфонии) а может и нет.
 Помнится у г. Пелециса была толковая работа по инвенциям, изданная ещё в СССР.

----------


## Сердитка

> И ещё несколько десятков авторов, касающихся этих вопросов - только навскидку - Браудо, Швейцер, Ландовска, М.Друскин, и многие другие...
>  Акцентируют внимание на важности работы с темой. Но как?


И я о том же  :Ha:  Надо же, в какой компании повезло оказаться  :Pivo: 




> Самое главное - какое именно построение считать темой. И от этого многое зависит. И в плане анализа, и в плане исполнения, и особенно - понимания текста. Вот после этого - может и "сработать" религиозная символика (как в ля минорной симфонии) а может и нет.


Проявляя отвратительный конформизм в вопросе толкования инвенций, предпочту своим научным изысканиям (в которые пускаться не стану) ряд других параметров (и их мне достаточно):
- общепринятые и проверенные на практике традиции исполнения
- написанные умными людьми баховедческие талмуды
- собственную интуицию и опыт
- мозговую деятельность ученика, если повезёт и она (упомянутая деятельность) у него обнаружится.




> Помнится у г. Пелециса была толковая работа по инвенциям, изданная ещё в СССР.


Вот не знала. Это тот самый Георгий Пелецис? Это для меня сюрприз, теперь буду знать и непременно поинтересуюсь.

----------


## Forte21

Компания действительно стоящая...
 На счет конформизма - позиция удобная, а самое главное проверенная
 временем и многими поколениями.
 Но как быть, когда в десятилетиями проверенными редакциях возникают явные несуразности или непонятности? В первую очередь - у г.г. Бузони и Муджелини.
 А в некоторых случаях традиционная методика не может дать убедительных ответов. Вот например, какая форма ля минорной инвенции?

----------


## Сердитка

> Насчет конформизма - позиция удобная, а самое главное проверенная временем и многими поколениями.
> Но как быть, когда в десятилетиями проверенными редакциях возникают явные несуразности или непонятности? В первую очередь - у г.г. Бузони и Муджелини.


Под "традициями исполнения" я понимаю в первую очередь именно традиции исполнения, а не творчество уважаемых редакторов. А то, что написал Муджелини, не находит (как правило :wink:) подкрепления в исполнениях хороших или - скажем так - нормальных пианистов. 
Кстати, если на то пошло, то и Гульд неповторим.
Тут мы выходим в новую плоскость - плоскость чистого творчества. Можно, такскать, соответствовать букве - но благородней пытаться уловить дух! :rolleyes:




> А в некоторых случаях традиционная методика не может дать убедительных ответов. Вот например, какая форма ля минорной инвенции?


Не знаю  :Oj:  То есть не то чтобы не знаю - я могу, конечно, попытаться описать происходящее в ля-минорной инвенции с точки зрения формы, но, вероятно, Вы с Пелецисом знаете о ней что-то особенно сокровенное. Так поведайте! Интересно, правда!

----------


## Forte21

Не знаю насколько это будет интересно...
 В компании не с Пелецисом. У него этого, если мне память не изменяет нет. 
 А вот в результате размышлений над работой Я.С. Друскина некоторые мысли возникли. Вот если сможете найти время с ней ознакомится - можем подискутировать. Если проблема найти - могу выслать. Да и скайп пока вроде работает!

----------


## Сердитка

> Вот если сможете найти время с ней ознакомится - можем подискутировать. Если проблема найти - могу выслать.


Чудесно, мой мэйл suntsova-o@mail.ru

----------


## Forte21

Отправил. Файл большой.

----------


## Сердитка

Входящее светится - объём 3 кб, вложение не высветилось  :Tu: 
Попробуйте ещё разочек, пожалуйста :frown:

----------


## Тяжева Ольга

Уважаемые коллеги, может быть, кому - то пригодится беседа об И.С.Бахе. Основой послужила книга С.Морозова "И.С.Бах" из серии "Жизнь замечательных людей". Этот текст используется нами в концертах детской филармонии, посвященных И.С.Баху.Это сообщение я оставила в разделе музыкальной литературы, но потом подумала, что пианисты могут туда не заглянуть, поэтому  решила его продублировать.

http://files.mail.ru/KPAYHP

----------


## Иришочек

Урабан (Ульрих), 1986 год, 25 маленьких прелюдий и фуг, на фортепиано
http://www.intoclassics.net/news/2010-02-21-14171 
или же непосредственно: 
http://files.mail.ru/NLEKP3

----------


## pollyanna

Может, кому-то пригодится.....
М.Ш.Бонфельд АНАЛИЗ ФУГИ Пособие по полифонии  http://www.booksite.ru/fulltext/fuga/text.pdf

Эрнст Курт "Основы линеарного контрапункта" Мелодическая полифония Баха  http://www.booksite.ru/fulltext/kurt/text.pdf

----------

